# SDCs have no chance - “The risk is just moving from the human to the software program.”



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

What does the U.S. Secretary of Transportation think about self-driving cars?
Elaine Chao, speaking at Fortune's Most Powerful Women Summit at Laguna Niguel, Calif., Tuesday morning, noted that the nation is on the cusp of transformation in transportation and technology that will change the way Americans work, move, and connect.

She commented that her department is "technology neutral" and that the role of her agency-which has a budget of $88 billion-is to regulate the safety and security of vehicles without hampering innovation.

She dismissed the notion that her department had been lax in regulating new autonomous vehicles. "I have besieged Silicon Valley," she said, adding that she thinks traditional carmakers and newer players need to team up

"All the high-tech companies, they know technology and they have such an interesting future they envision for our world. The older, traditional auto manufacturers know safety. They need to work together."

The tragic incident involving the death of a pedestrian struck by an autonomous vehicle in Tempe, Ariz., earlier this year should serve as a cautionary tale for innovators, she said.

"If Silicon Valley does not make the rest of us more comfortable about technology, then consumer acceptance will be the constraint," she said, adding, "We're not removing all risks [with autonomous vehicles]. The risk is just moving from the human to the software program."

Chao and her team are also trying to figure out what do about drones. She explained there are 1.2 million drones currently registered in the U.S., and that they can be used by wide-ranging parties, from hobbyists to commercial interests, in most conditions. She noted that law enforcement and the military, in particular, have concerns about the burgeoning airborne technology. Her agency is currently running pilot programs across the country to inform future regulation.

http://fortune.com/2018/10/02/trump-drones-regulation-self-driving-cars/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> "_The tragic incident involving the death of a pedestrian struck by an autonomous vehicle in Tempe, Ariz., earlier this year should serve as a cautionary tale for innovators, she said"._


 One death caused by an autonomous vehicle this year......
How many lives were lost since early this year while some idiot driver was behind the wheel? Or this month? Or this week? Since this morning even???
Self driving cars will become a way of life, sooner rather then later. Ironically, "safety" will become a huge selling point for marketing these vehicle. The future is coming, like it or not.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> One death caused by an autonomous vehicle this year......
> How many lives were lost since early this year while some idiot driver was behind the wheel? Or this month? Or this week? Since this morning even???
> Self driving cars will become a way of life, sooner rather then later. Ironically, "safety" will become a huge selling point for marketing these vehicle. The future is coming, like it or not.


Really?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Really?


Same remark the blacksmith made before returning to his shed to shoe another horse.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Same remark the blacksmith made before returning to his shed to shoe another horse.


So, in other words you're telling us this guy is real?


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> So, in other words you're telling us this guy is real?
> 
> View attachment 263679


Great Uber's Guber, now you upset the horsey guy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> What does the U.S. Secretary of Transportation think about self-driving cars?
> Elaine Chao, speaking at Fortune's Most Powerful Women Summit at Laguna Niguel, Calif., Tuesday morning, noted that the nation is on the cusp of transformation in transportation and technology that will change the way Americans work, move, and connect.
> 
> She commented that her department is "technology neutral" and that the role of her agency-which has a budget of $88 billion-is to regulate the safety and security of vehicles without hampering innovation.
> ...


Great article. We're on the cusp of flying unregulated pigs.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Great article. We're on the cusp of flying unregulated pigs.


She says "The older, traditional auto manufacturers know safety." I wonder what consumers want when it comes to transportation..... hmmmm.... Traditional safety or to roll the dice every single time?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> So, in other words you're telling us this guy is real?
> 
> View attachment 263679


They look more like this..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> One death caused by an autonomous vehicle this year......
> How many lives were lost since early this year while some idiot driver was behind the wheel? Or this month? Or this week? Since this morning even???
> Self driving cars will become a way of life, sooner rather then later. Ironically, "safety" will become a huge selling point for marketing these vehicle. The future is coming, like it or not.


that's because the cars don't drive themselves....Uber was the company stupid enough to allow the car to drive itself and you saw what happened when the human stopped paying attention

the waymo cars never drive themselves and even in the rare chance they do, they love running red lights for no reason


----------

